# Sinsheim-Auto & Technik Museum



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks really good, if you are into that sort of thing.

Anyone been and could recommend somewhere to stay close by

Cheers

MFM

http://sinsheim.technik-museum.de/en/auto-technik-museum-sinsheim


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

I seem to recall that there is a stellplatz in Sinsheim. I don't have my bordatlas to hand, but it's in there. We stayed fairly close once at a stellplatz in Bad Schonborn which was OK, it is actually proved for the Spa at that location, but can be used by anybody for eight euros a night.

If you don't have a bordatlas, please PM me and I will dig mine out and look it up for you.

Sandy


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Sandy

I have a Bord Atlas but its lieing up in the van will take a look over the weekend

Cheers


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Also there is a sister museum to this one at Speyer.

There is a wildcamping place at the side of a canal and a 5€ per night stellplatz 5/10 mins away.

Just thought I'd mention it.

w


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I went to the Speyer Museum last month. 

They have a 747 on a stand outside - very dramatic! 

For those who havent seen them they have the aircarft up on a stand a bit like you used to get with an airfix model only 50 ft high. 

There are steps up and you can go in many of the planes and the Space shuttle and the U-boat.

I thought it was very good value for money 13 euros and had some really rare exhibits - car, motorcycle, aircraft, some commercial and rail. 

Speyer has a stellplatze attached but its expensive (approx20-25 euros) We just went to the next town en route - you are never far from a Stellplatz.in Germany


----------

